# please please help.



## bowa (Sep 15, 2011)

please please help. 2 weeks ago i bought a telescope fish, added it to tank that contain 4 minnows, we then discovered it had white spot. they said bring it back, but you will still have to treat water, so i though we might as well keep it. used treatment, and then again 4 days later. ich almost gone, but fish very sad, not eating sat on bottom for 3 days fins all droopy. 25 lt tank, done 5lt water change yesterday, no better. Dont want him to die.:crying:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

To be honest you would have been better off returning him, as the store suggested 
25 litres is waaaay too small for a telescope goldfish (or any kind of goldfish for that matter) and your fish is likely ill because of poor water quality. Goldfish are very messy creatures that produce an awful lot of waste, and because your tank is so small it can't handle the amount of waste being produced.

If you intend to keep him you need to invest in a tank of at least 100 litres (more if you want to add another goldfish in the future), as he will grow very large and needs a lot of room.


----------



## bowa (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Magpie, he died this morning, we are so sad. Did everything the shop told us. I have bought some test strips to see what went wrong with the water. may be we will just keep the 4 minnows in the 25lt, they seem totally happy. it has really shocked the children. They should give u all the facts in the shop when u buy. They told me I could have 2 fancy gold fish for a year or so in this tank. I waited weeks before adding him. Thought i had done it all correct.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

The problem with shops is that they are after one thing: money

think of it like this: the shop sells you fish that are unsuitable for your tank. fish get ill. you go back to them and they make you buy expensive treatment for them. treatment fails and fish dies, so you buy more fish off them. fish gets sick. you go back and buy expensive treatment off them. treatment fails and..... you get the picture. its a vicious cycle of them giving you the wrong info, and it puts more money in the tills.

if the shop actually tells the truth, they sell you one fish, or more often, none at all, so no profit for them. its more profitable for them to lie. sad, but very true


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that


----------

